# wilwood calipers for 10.1 mk3 2.0 4x100 setup??



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

has anyone tried this setup or similiar? 
http://www.momentummotorparts....3.asp
it uses the same oem master cylinder...i'm curious to run these calipers with the mmp adapter brackets, brembo slotted 10.1 sport rotors, and hawk hps pads. these wilwoods are super lightweight!!! aaaand they are FOUR piston! could i run the ECStuning stainless steel brake lines with these wilwoods? what kind of hookup do the powerlites use? i have lightweight kosei racing rims already and love the idea of shaving more unsprung weight off. i had some issues with a wilwood master cylinder on a shelby cobra in the past...poor manufacturing process/design and we went through 3 of them leaking due to misshape cylinder...looked to be from a mold process...wilwood said it was the brake fluid we were using but we followed the engineers dot recommendation. anyone have problems with these wilwood powerlite calipers? i've heard some people run the dynalites because you can get a forged setup..?? gimme some of your experiences and wanna hear more about peoples custom setups! and has anyone had issues with front to rear brake bias using a kit like this? i'll be keeping the rear drum brakes (currently rebuilding them). also anyone dealt with MMP before? are they best place to get an adapter bracket or bits for this kit? i think i can buy the calipers directly from wilwood...
thanks in advance...anxious to discuss this more








(in case its not clear...i have a mk3 2.0 4x100 stock setup currently and this is discussion solely for the front brakes..think that covers it)


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

*Re: wilwood calipers for 10.1 mk3 2.0 4x100 setup?? (The Big V)*

and yes...i did a search...but it was never discussed at much length from what i could find...links if otherwise.


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

Shawn at MMP is one of the best guys in the VW game. His kits have been used on ALOT of big horsepower project cars. You will have no problems with this setup. From what I have heard they are great just a little noisy because of the fade free pads used


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*

i tried calling them today but apparently they couldnt hear me talking and then hung up and put the voicemail on...thats what i get for callin at the end o the day...ha. i want to run hawk hps pads only (if i cant then i won't go this route)...i would run brembo slotted rotors also...i also can get wilwood calipers for cheaper i think...so i'd just need some bits from them off this kit if i decide to run this hybrid setup...but yeah curious on more feedback and experience from people running same or other 10.1 inch brake kits.


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

*Re: (The Big V)*

wow yeah just got off phone with Shawn at MMP...awesome. spent nearly an hour discussing different things on the brakes. gotta give them the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on customer relations...they'll have the new batch of mk3 adapter brackets done very soon....after i do my clutch and my suspension i think i'm goin this route. now just gotta call hawk up and see if a hps pad fits these (7912 pad type).


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

bump...still curious if anyone has this setup or driven with it...looking for some feedback...


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

bump


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

i run the 11" version of that setup, and its been awesome so far.

Scott


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

TBT-Syncro said:


> i run the 11" version of that setup, and its been awesome so far.
> 
> Scott


sweet!! what kind of car do you run these brakes on? did you have a shop do the install or diy? how long have you been running this setup? do you ever auto-x or track the car?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

The Big V said:


> sweet!! what kind of car do you run these brakes on? did you have a shop do the install or diy? how long have you been running this setup? do you ever auto-x or track the car?


It's on my syncro VR-T mk2 GTI

i've been running it for more than 2 years. no track or auto-x days, but numerous hard days spent carving up mtn roads with no heat or fade problems.


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

sick! nice car!

are you running the wilwood pads? how do you like them? which 11in rotors?
i've gotta look into it but i was thinking or hoping to run hawk hps pads with brembo slotted 10.1 rotors...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

The Big V said:


> sick! nice car!
> 
> are you running the wilwood pads? how do you like them? which 11in rotors?
> i've gotta look into it but i was thinking or hoping to run hawk hps pads with brembo slotted 10.1 rotors...


Wilwood pads, 11" brembo rotors. unfortunately my build thread is in archive limbo right now. But here are some pics of my setup.
http://speedhunters.com/archive/2009/07/08/car-feature-gt-gt-awd-sleeper-mk2-golf.aspx


I've been super happy with the pads, and unlike my old Wilwoods, these ones are silent (never squeal). I may try some more agressive pads this summer, but the ones in it (from MMP), have been awesome.


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

holy cow dude...your car is beautiful. very well put together! :thumbup::beer:
thanks for the link...nice shot of the brakes too amongst the others...they are the dynapro forged calipers then? or the powerlites?


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

TBT-Syncro said:


> Wilwood pads, 11" brembo rotors. unfortunately my build thread is in archive limbo right now. But here are some pics of my setup.
> http://speedhunters.com/archive/2009/07/08/car-feature-gt-gt-awd-sleeper-mk2-golf.aspx
> 
> 
> I've been super happy with the pads, and unlike my old Wilwoods, these ones are silent (never squeal). I may try some more agressive pads this summer, but the ones in it (from MMP), have been awesome.


so you are running Dynapro forged lug mount with the MMP adapters? Shawn was super helpful from there. the Dynapro seem like a huge step up from the Dynalite in manufacturing/design. which wilwood pad compound are you running? anything you'd change about the brakes?



just got off the phone with Hawk and Wilwood....Hawk was super helpful as always. I had to speak to three people at Wilwood to get proper technical answers (as always). it seems i can run either the dynapro forged lug mount OR the powerlite radial mount calipers....the powerlite calipers i would be stuck with wilwood pads but radial mount is probably more stable (vibration and pressure)....the dynapro i can use Hawk HPS pads aaand there's more pad surface area...but its a lug mount which could or could not be a pain. the price is literally around 3$ difference per caliper. i'm only gonna run a 10.1 rotor (sport slotted Brembo)...now i gotta figure out which caliper....thinking out loud here but definitely still interested in any outside experiences and opinions!


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

brake experts buuummpp...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

The Big V said:


> so you are running Dynapro forged lug mount with the MMP adapters? Shawn was super helpful from there. the Dynapro seem like a huge step up from the Dynalite in manufacturing/design. which wilwood pad compound are you running? anything you'd change about the brakes?


 yes, dynapro lug mount 
bp10 pads. 
will probably try bp20 or more agressive when its time to replace the pads. (no real reason other than to see how they perform differently)


----------



## The Big V (Jul 11, 1999)

nice..ok thanks!...i might stick w the radial mount powerlites...i'll look into the bp-10 style pads...i don't want any squeaks and Hawk doesn't make pads for the powerlites YET...


----------

